# Weather Channel Climate Expert Calls for Decertifying Global Warming Skeptic



## GranNevada (9 Fev 2007 às 12:44)

http://epw.senate.gov/public/index....ecord_id=32abc0b0-802a-23ad-440a-88824bb8e528


----------



## Luis França (9 Fev 2007 às 13:28)

*Re: Vejam isto !!!*

Depois da leitura deste artigo cada vez mais me convenço que o dito Aquecimento é um grande negócio para "todos" os que lhe estão ligados, enquanto as *verdadeiras* causas continuam na sombra, longe dos media e do público em geral. O protocolo de Kyoto só serve para diminuir a poluição atmosférica, nada mais. É o chamado GRANDE EMBUSTE!   

Já alguém se lembrou que toda a população humana do planeta quando expira, expele pelos seus pulmões CO2? já nem falo nos ruminantes...


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2007 às 20:25)

*Re: Vejam isto !!!*

É a lei do pensamento único! Viva a democracia in an american way!


----------



## Rog (10 Fev 2007 às 00:40)

*Re: Vejam isto !!!*



Luis França disse:


> Depois da leitura deste artigo cada vez mais me convenço que o dito Aquecimento é um grande negócio para "todos" os que lhe estão ligados, enquanto as *verdadeiras* causas continuam na sombra, longe dos media e do público em geral. O protocolo de Kyoto só serve para diminuir a poluição atmosférica, nada mais. É o chamado GRANDE EMBUSTE!
> 
> Já alguém se lembrou que toda a população humana do planeta quando expira, expele pelos seus pulmões CO2? já nem falo nos ruminantes...



Se não for pelo aquecimento, pelo menos que seja por um ar mais respirável. Mas de gases de efeito estufa, não se entende so co2 (embora seja o principal), há o metano, os cfc...
 Concordo que por vezes existem posições extremadas... e negócios . Mas o resultado final não será benéfico?
Os combustiveis fosséis tb não serão eternos...
Grande embuste, não lhe chamaria tanto. São muitos cientistas por todo o mundo a defender tal questão.


----------



## Luis França (10 Fev 2007 às 01:04)

*Re: Vejam isto !!!*

Ou melhor, grande disfarce para outras causas....
E se os cientistas também andarem aos papéis? Estarão todos os dados e experiências em cima da mesa?
Acho que não.


----------



## Rog (10 Fev 2007 às 01:13)

*Re: Vejam isto !!!*



Luis França disse:


> Ou melhor, grande disfarce para outras causas....
> E se os cientistas também andarem aos papéis? Estarão todos os dados e experiências em cima da mesa?
> Acho que não.



É uma hipotese, mas nesse caso teriamos de supor que a maioria dos cientistas estaria a dormir... esperemos é que não estejam sonolentos devido a alguns trocos que se possam cruzar pelo meio 
Mas ainda assim, não acho que a comunidade cientifica actualmente esteja tão fora do problema e sem equacionar várias variáveis... 
Mas podem faltar dados, os cientistas tb fazem o que podem com os dados que lhes são fornecidos, se ficarem alguns retidos a probabilidade de erro de análise é superior.


----------

